# Major crash last night



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Did anybody have a major crash yesterday at 8.00pm?
All the three lights went on and the box crashed.

Since then I have noticed my iPad APP has gone a bit flakey.

It might just be a coincidence.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No major problems here. Or should that be no problems here, major


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No major problems here. Or should that be no problems here, major


'I am serious , and don't call me Shirley'


----------

